# Low Disk Space



## Piratentruppe33 (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Anwendung auf einer VM mit Ubuntu laufen, hierbei funktioniert nun nicht mehr der Zugriff auf das Tool, es steht die Fehlermeldung "Low Disk Space The Volume "boot" has only 0bytes disk space remaining" und in der zweiten Meldung "The application IBus Preferences has cloed unexpectedly"

Ich würde gerne das Tool zum laufen bringen, da ich eig. Windows Nutzer bin bin ich noch nicht sehr gut im Terminal unterwegs daher die Frage was kann ich tun. Soweit ich das gelesen habe ist eine nachträgliche vergrößerung des bootvolumens schwer....

Jemand hatte die VM soweit ich das erkenne neu gestartet, HyperV wird genutzt. 

Bitte um Hilfe!
Grüße
DerPirat


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2018)

Wie viel GB hast du denn der Disk bei der Erstellung zugewiesen?


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (2. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie wude mein Beitrag heute wohl nicht gesendet merke ich grade.
In einem anderem Forum schrieb ich folgendes:
( ich war dazu angehalten die Befehle blkid ; lsblk;  df -HT einzugeben für genauere Einsicht. )
"Es gingen nur die zwei aber die sollten reichen hoffe ich.... Da ich keine Screenshots mir gut rüberziehen kann habe ich es abgetippt und dann gescreent da sonst die Formatierung verloren ging, etwas exotisch zwar aber naja

picload.org | 12.jpg "

Also 30gb müssten es gewesen sein, dazu schrieb ich auch noch "Jemand hatte die VM neu gestartet heute wurde erst sie wieder aber genutzt, daher keine Ahnung seit wann das Tool nicht mehr läufer, also obs davor auch schon lief, HyperV wird genutzt. Vor einer Woche wurde ein Prüfpunkt gesetzt, dieser hatte nach 24Std zu keinem Problem geführt, nun wurde heute nachgeschaut und nichts geht mehr halt, eig. wurde somit nichts geändert. Den Prüfpunkt würde ich nur ungerne nutzen, da ich kurz danach noch ein wenig gearbeitet hatte."


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2018)

Nimmst du VirtualBox, oder was verwendest du für die VM? 

Die Partitionierung ist auch recht ungewöhnlich. 
Wie du beim 2. Befehl siehst, ist /boot wirklich voll.


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (3. Februar 2018)

hyperv


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2018)

Die 500MB für /boot sollten eigentlich locker ausreichen - ich nutze seit Jahren maximal so viel für die Bootpartition. Es wäre daher wichtig zu wissen, was diese Partition füllt (ls -lh /boot). Natürlich wäre es auch gut, wenn du mitteilen könntest, welche Anwendung das genau ist, die da über ein volles /boot meckert 
Mein /boot unter diesem Xubuntu-Client ist übrigens 300 MB groß und enthält 2 Kernel mitsamt der initrds - und ist gerade mal zu 35% gefüllt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (3. Februar 2018)

Das darf ich leider nicht mitteilen, ich schau morgen mal nach, aber meckert da die Anwedung oder Ubuntu selber? Ich mein was hat die Anwendung mit dem Bootspeicher zu tuhen?


----------



## forenshit (6. Februar 2018)

disk usage - How do I free up more space in /boot? - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (7. Februar 2018)

Danke, hatte es gelöst bekommen


----------



## Jimini (7. Februar 2018)

Piratentruppe33 schrieb:


> Danke, hatte es gelöst bekommen


Wie denn? Einfach für den Fall, dass jemand mit dem gleichen Anliegen auf diesen Thread stößt...

MfG Jimini


----------

